# Need Help Appraising the Value of a Gun



## chrisking76 (Mar 21, 2011)

Greetings,
This is my first post here, so be gentle!
I have just come into ownership of an Alchemy Arms Spectre 45 ACP. It is in almost perfect condition (and is still in the box). I have looked arund on the internet, but this seems to be a fairly rare gun. I do know that Alchemy has gone out of business, but that's about all I know. If they have, indeed, gone out of business, then I suppose this would make the Spectre something of a collectible (especially in this condition with the box). No doubt replacement parts would be difficult and expensive to find, so I'm very wary about firing it too much.

Does anyone know an approximate value for this gun? The reason I ask is because I intend to sell / trade it for a handgun that would be easier and cheaper to find replacement parts for should the need arise. Thanks in advance!


----------

